# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite, network adapter missing



## cloud9ster (Apr 27, 2011)

Toshiba A300-177, harman kardon is my laptop, the problem starts after I have uninstalled the window Vista which is not genuine from it and new Vista window starts there's no internet. 
*In the Device Manager the place which it suppose to show the network adapters is showing Unknown Device*. I've tried to scan for hardware changes but no results. The wireless switch is *red *when i turn it on. 
-So obviously I didn't do anything to harm the hardware. 
-Tried to install some other network driver but in the middle of installation the message shows " you do not have a correct hardware installed" hence i cannot complete the driver installation also.
-I would really appreciate if anyone could share an idea on this matter.
-another problem is I don't even know what brand or model of network adapter was on the system 

Please help!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite, network adapter missing*

hi cloud9ster welcome to tsf,

you can get the driver from toshiba.
lan driver 
Laptop Support - Toshiba
wireless drivers
Laptop Support - Toshiba


----------



## cloud9ster (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite, network adapter missing*



oscer1 said:


> hi cloud9ster welcome to tsf,
> 
> you can get the driver from toshiba.
> lan driver
> ...



thank you very much Oscer1,

I will try this link because I believe it addressed the exact problem of mine.

this is the link No network device is visible or usable anymore

I will keep it posted for the outcome. 
Cheers


----------



## cloud9ster (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite, network adapter missing*



cloud9ster said:


> thank you very much Oscer1,
> 
> I will try this link because I believe it addressed the exact problem of mine.
> 
> ...



Problem solved. :grin:
1)I downloaded the correct driver( Marvell) from Laptop Support - Toshiba with another computer where I have to type the correct OS and model number. 
2)From the Device Manger, right click on the Ethernet Controller to get it's properties and Reinstall Driver. 
3) From installation wizard select :Browse : and install it.
4Once the Ethernet controller is working I was able to use the Ethernet cable plugged in and go online. From there on for every devices missing drivers I used online help to find a correct driver and downloaded it. All went well. Back to life. I hope this will help other people who's having the same problem  

PS- All this problem started because I reinstalled the window without it's original Window OS+ Driver & Utilities CDs. 
Cheers


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite, network adapter missing*

glad to here you got it sorted


----------

